# When do you think "Current Year" began?



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 20, 2019)

When and how do you think the West went from merely "the present" to the "Current Year" of excessive surveillance, microaggressions, "Rat Kings," safe spaces, shooting rampages, smartphone addicts, "soyboys," "woke" movies, Youtube Rewind, and zoosadism?

Like I said before, I think the change began "taxiing towards the runway" with 9/11, picked up speed during the Occupy movement and smartphones becoming mainstream (around 2011), and really took off when Trump was elected in 2016.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 20, 2019)

1st January 2019. Do you even know how years work???


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 20, 2019)

No, it's Current Year + 4 according to our Lord and Savior John Oliver.


----------



## Slamerella (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd say around 2011. It's when a good amount of the people you see spouting "current year" were/graduated/dropped out of high school, so most of them are now in their mid-late 20s.


----------



## wylfım (Jan 20, 2019)

We have always been at war with (((current year)))


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 20, 2019)

Id say that patient zero for it would be around 2008 when Obama was running for election. I think that when i started hearing the rumblings of "current year" and when the left started to double down on identity politics even more.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Jan 20, 2019)

The meme [CURRENT YEAR] I'd say started in 2015 with John Oliver. But I'd say another starting point would be after the supreme court ruled gay marriage was legal in the USA. Which I think was around 2012 or so? Probably where I'd place ground zero for current year.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 20, 2019)

It has always been current year. It will always be current year. There is no past, there is no future. Only an endless present where the Party is always right.


----------



## pomme (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't know, but I want it to be over.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 20, 2019)

2012

Thats when Obama got relected, and I suspect thats when vast swaths of media and academia were convinced they had attained full cultural hegemony* and thus would be able to try and force through any manner of authoritarian tinged batshittery they wanted soley by declaring any dissent/opposition to be because of evil right wing bigots. From there it escalated further and further as every autist and grifter and BPD sociopath imaginable latched on and used this new model of cultural discourse to empower and enrich themselves and their egos/personal obsessions, and any thought of "hey guys this is making us look really really REALLY bad as a whole..." was quickly silenced with the unspoken threat of being thrown on the "evil right wing bigot" pile.

Ironically enough, this wound up causing the past three years of hell for the CY crowd since they forgot one of the few genuinely important lessons of the 2012 election. Romney had a private speech leaked to the media in which he said "we dont have to care about the 47% of people who will never vote for us..." while calling such people irresponsible and uncaring, and this was an absolute PR nightmare since showing any level of contempt for such a large segment of the population solely for not looking likely to vote for you is bound to both invigorate those you smear and also alienate you from those undecided or even on your team who are friends/family/colleagues/whatever of those in said segment of the population.

Four years later and....well....





...and this was only the barest edge of the all out REEEEEhad waged against trump supporters, republicans, right wingers, centrists, centre left people, and ultimately elderly jewish socialist OG civil rights activists who opposed Hillary in the primaries as all being evil bigot nazi scum who wanted to reinstate slavery and have all women sent to the Elliot Rodger Memorial Rape Camp.

And we all know how THAT turned out....





*TLDR: the establishment left learned the absolute worstest and wrongest lessons from the 2012 election, while ignoring the really important lesson of what fucked up Romney's campaign, thus causing the biggest and most humiliating rout in recent political history in the 2016 election.*

*_as opposed to one generic establishment candidate defeating another generic establishment candidate_


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 20, 2019)

2014 AD was also 1 CY when the gamers were dead.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 20, 2019)

This was a wacky decade, it makes 2000's and most other recent two decades look boring. In the 00's only two big things that happen was 9/11 and Obama.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 20, 2019)

It was in 2008, but the undercurrent started in 2003.


----------



## queerape (Jan 20, 2019)

It's all older than you think. I first heard the term incel around 2007 (though it dates back to the early 1990s), alt-right in or around 2010, and SJW, MRA, redpill since 2011.  PUA even before that like 2006. What's going on now just seems to be all these things that were once unrelated to me coalescing into one really weird smorgasboard of shit.

Hindsight is 2020.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 20, 2019)

Did a google trend, also tried to add "incel" and "pua", incel obviously wasn't a thing until 2017-2018 and pua was popular since 2009 but is on a steady decline.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 20, 2019)

"But this is the year 1944"


----------



## BR55 (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm gonna throw my hat on the 2012 pile like others already have.
The seeds of the Current Year go back awhile but Obama getting Reelected did more than anything else to convince Liberals they had arrived in the Promised Land and they could do whatever the hell they wanted.
I wouldn't go as far as to say that Romney getting elected would have smothered Wokness in it's crib but it probably would have restrained it a bit.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 21, 2019)

Our zeitgeist of today evolved in the early 2010s with the advent of social media, but only with the GamerGate controversary of *2014* did the current political and societal climate reach its apex.

There we are now in the year of *6 CY*.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jan 21, 2019)

The "Current Year" began in the mid to late 2010s, starting in 2015 with the media and taking off in 2016 with general society.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd say the roots of it were laid in 2011 and early 2012 with Occupy Wall Street and started to coalesce around late 2012 and 2013, but it really didn't become huge until a little while after Obama's re-election, especially the whole uproar over GamerGate in 2014.

Gay marriage being legalized on the federal level around that same time basically got rid of the last really major obstacle that the LGBT community was facing overall, and so they switched to focusing on the transgender community.

2014 would be my guess for the start of the "Current Year" culture in full force, since that's when GamerGate happened and also when Bruce Jenner trooned out, making the mainstream public aware of transgender people.

Despite the fact Jenner is a conservative Trump supporter, I think Jenner did more than anyone else in helping lead to the rise of transtenders/troons and Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria. The media was all over that whole thing back in 2014-2015.

I still think the troon fad would've happened anyway with the LGBT movement losing steam and the pharmaceutical industry seeing more money in hormone drugs, but the media's fixation on Jenner really exacerbated the whole issue.

Although 2011 or 2012 could also be a good choice for a starting point as well.

Really, it was a subtle change that started in earnest around 2011 and became fully codified in 2014, with 2016 seeing it become even more insane and omnipresent in our media and culture.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jan 22, 2019)

The earliest starting point for Current Year I can think of is about 2011 with Occupy and SJWs taking hold and really becoming noticeable on Tumblr. They started becoming visible as they are now on campuses around 2013. They'd been around for a while (my dad was at Ohio State in the early 80s and was in an urban planning class and some feminist got triggered at "manhole"). But not quite this loud, crazy, and numerous.

As for how we got here:


----------



## Deep Th0ts (Jan 22, 2019)

I showed Metokur's Tumblrisms to a friend in 2013 who I thought would find them funny since we were both tumblrfags at the time and on LJ for years before.  I didn't realise she actually took that shit on tumblr seriously and she reeeee'd at me for a few hours, she's a fakeboi now. It actually turned out to be a good shit test. I'd say 2008ish it began and turned mainstream 2014 with all the GG and troon drama.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Jan 23, 2019)

I would say that the seed was planted for it in 2008. However, I think that the first true signs of it started in Obama's 2012 campaign, with the whole "War on Women" thing.

I think it started to become a cultural epidemic in Summer 2013: The Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman ruling.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 24, 2019)

I vaguely remember an episode of the TV show Family Matter where the son wants to date some girl who the dad doesn't like for some reason or another and the grandmother says something like "It's the 90's!"
This shit is deep indeed.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 12, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> The angry left who came out in droves for Obama got angry again and now they had Facebook, Twitter, Medium, etc. to spew their bullshit.





Sword Fighter Super said:


> This shit is deep indeed.


Social media (and smartphones) definitely poured gas on the fire.


----------



## tomthehusky (Feb 12, 2019)

November of 1917


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 15, 2019)

December 23rd, 2012.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Feb 15, 2019)

Whenever the phrase "wrong side of history" became overused on social media and liberal ideals morphed into yearly fads. Today's progressive is tomorrow's reprobate, count me savage.


----------



## queerape (Feb 17, 2019)

A follow up question is, how and when will "current year" mentality end, if we're calling it that? Nothing is forever, and history constantly keeps moving, so there has got to be an end to this. I think the end is closer than we think, as I see more people fact checking outrage porn stories, I saw more fact checkingof the MAGA kid / native guy thing for sure than I would have maybe a few years ago. People won't become apathetic or complacent towards things like racism or harrassment/ rape like they were in the past, but they will want to verify claims to a greater extent before acting on them. I don't know, maybe it's that I got older and more willing to fact check, so my perspective is biased by that. Definitely, a late teens/ early 20s person is more prone to knee jerk reactions with no fact check than someone in their mid 20s.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Feb 17, 2019)

queerape said:


> A follow up question is, how and when will "current year" mentality end, if we're calling it that?


Maybe next decade. Like I said a dozen times, political correctness is just our current zeitgeist. We were kind of socially progressive back in the 1960s too (in a constructive non-toxic way though), like we were glitter-funky in the 70s and "edgy" in the 90s.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 21, 2019)

I remember being 5 years old and hearing people saying "I'm a 90s guy". It meant guys who could hug other guys or be more open emotionally. This was around the time of the last pc phase. 

Current Year isn't new. It isn't necessarily prominent the same way every year though. Seems to depend on how many people feel the need to purify their cause at any given time.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 21, 2019)

queerape said:


> A follow up question is, how and when will "current year" mentality end, if we're calling it that?


Like I said in another thread, hopefully it doesn't take a cataclysmic event like WW3 or a superplague. The insanity of "Current Year" seems to be growing exponentially.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Feb 21, 2019)

queerape said:


> A follow up question is, how and when will "current year" mentality end, if we're calling it that? Nothing is forever, and history constantly keeps moving, so there has got to be an end to this. I think the end is closer than we think, as I see more people fact checking outrage porn stories, I saw more fact checkingof the MAGA kid / native guy thing for sure than I would have maybe a few years ago. People won't become apathetic or complacent towards things like racism or harrassment/ rape like they were in the past, but they will want to verify claims to a greater extent before acting on them. I don't know, maybe it's that I got older and more willing to fact check, so my perspective is biased by that. Definitely, a late teens/ early 20s person is more prone to knee jerk reactions with no fact check than someone in their mid 20s.


The SJWs will win in the end.


----------



## Sigma (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Homer J. Fong (Feb 23, 2019)

2008 had the full rise of modern social media networks, Twitter, Tumblr, and Reddit. And really more than ever I think we've seen Tyranny of the Majority.

You go on those sites and if you're not lockstep with popular opinion you will get shit on. And hey as satisfying as it is to see say PETA get shit on for talking shit about Steve Irwin it has the negative effect of people being forced into falling into cliques.

You also had the rise of 4chan which also similarly has its cliqueness, but at least 4chan is full of self deprecation over being a bunch of bitter nerds. The other big groups see thenselves as the heroes and Messiah/Matyr complexes are far more devastating to society.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 25, 2019)

Sigma said:


>


And yet previous eras never had to deal with crap like "all heterosexual sex is rape," an autism epidemic, or "social credit" AFAIK.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 25, 2019)

For more specific things I would say the troonpocalypse started around 2014-2015. That's when the SJW types decided to treat men who want to be women as the most important members of society, from what I've observed.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2019)

It's a sign in regards the success of progressivism, which I thought much like positivism to be a good thing, because the word sounds good.

People that shout "It's current year!!" are progressivists who believe that social mores can change only in one direction like time. Boyy are they wrong. And boyy are they finding out. And boyy this ain't nothing yet.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 26, 2019)

When it became bad to be white ngl


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 28, 2019)

As I said earlier in this thread, the culture and mentality truly started around 2011 with Occupy Wall Street and gradually built up before reaching full force in 2014-2015 with Gamergate and Black Lives Matter (as well as the legalization of gay marriage nationally resulting in the troons essentially hijacking the LGBT movement) with 2016-2017 seeing the SJW's go into overdrive with the rise of Donald Trump and the fall of Harvey Weinstein making the SJW Left more aggressive and authoritarian than ever. 

2017 is the year that "Current Year" arguably reached critical mass with Antifa becoming a household name and #MeToo becoming the biggest witch hunt in American history since either McCarthyism or the Satanic Panic.

But I also sort of realize that "Current Year" could not have happened or at least not gotten as bad as it currently is without the infrastructure of social media and the "new" internet culture that came about in the late 2000's (as the meme goes, 2007 was the year everything went to shit) 

Basically, 2007-2009 was an era of massive change. The oldest of the Millennials were finally entering adulthood in mass while the youngest of the Millennials were in high school and entering their teenage rebellion phase. A person's teens and early twenties are often a very important time in the emotional and psychological development of a person, and a lot of SJW's are also Millennials.

The Millennials were the children of the mid-to-late 1980's and early-to-mid 1990's, and would have spent most of their childhoods during the relatively centrist Clinton years and the very conservative Bush years, the latter of which gave us 9/11, The Patriot Act (which allowed the current surveillance state to really take off unimpeded), two failed and very unpopular wars (one of which is still ongoing), and The Great Recession. Also, the Religious Right was still a powerhouse in the 1980's and 1990's, and while not as powerful in their heyday, were still very much culturally and politically relevant in the 2000's, particularly during Bush's first term. So this is basically the kind of world that most Millennials grew up in prior to entering high school and college for the first time.

During the 2000's, the Internet rapidly goes from something largely the purview of nerds and tech people to a facet of everyday life for even the most normie of people, with the era of 2007-2009 being the years of the most sweeping changes in terms of normalizing internet culture in the mainstream. 

In 2000, the saying was that there were no girls on the internet while by 2009 even your seventy-eight year old grandmother has a Facebook and posts cringe-inducing image macros on it regularly. 

So, by this time nearly everyone has access to the internet and social media is becoming the "in" thing even among the most mainstream of the so-called normies. 

What else happened in the era of 2007-2009 when all these future SJW's were either in high school or just starting college and social media was born? Well, there was the Great Recession of 2008-2009, the Christian Right basically losing all credibility and relevancy even among most Republicans, and the rise of Barack Obama.

Obama was a largely centrist politician whose policies and initial platform were even more moderate than Clinton's platform in the 1990's. 

In terms of actual hard policies, Obama was pretty much a direct continuation of Bush-era policies but with a thin veneer of empty progressive rhetoric. Combine that with the fact that he was black and knew how to appeal to young people at the time, as well as the Republicans finding themselves less able to rely on winning by pandering to the fading Religious Right and you had the ultimate false hope.

Obama turned out to be another empty suit and did not bring all these leftist reforms that so many of these young Millennials who grew up under Bush hoped he would. 

Obama didn't even attempt to close Guantanamo Bay and that was one of the few things he actually said he was going to do. 

So by 2011-2012, you have the older Millennials finding themselves with mostly worthless college degrees and also up to their eyeballs in student debt and the younger Millennials are now graduating high school with no real hope for a future (the recession was over by 2011, but the economy wasn't really visibly improving on the street levels until around 2013-2014 at the absolute earliest) and you take this sense of anger and despair, combine it with a leftist bent due to growing up under Dubya, and this leads to Occupy Wall Street, which is where the SJW's of today as a large movement truly begin.

Occupy fails to achieve its goals in nearly every way imaginable, but thanks to social media and the new mainstream internet culture, it was able to become a nationwide phenomenon and not be confined to the major cities. I live in what can be described as a smaller regional city at best and even we had major Occupy protests in 2011 and 2012. 

So now these Millennials who formed Occupy feel emboldened and more committed, feeling that maybe they can get it right if they try harder and become even more dedicated in their leftist online activism and slacktivism. Also, around this time even the Republican leadership realizes that the Religious Right is basically irrelevant following Obama's re-election in 2012. Why is this important?

The fact that the Religious Right, once the dominant force in moral authoritarianism for most of the 1980's and 1990's (and even into the 2000's) was essentially dead and unable to do anything meant that there was no longer a common enemy for the SJW's to rail against. So the Millennial Left essentially became the 2010's equivalent of the Religious Right and began attacking everything they did not agree with, becoming the same kind of monster that they hated when they were kids and teens in Bush-era America.

*TL;DR *Current Year began in 2011-2012 but couldn't have become what it is now if 2008-2009 hadn't happened.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't know when it began exactly, but I know what kicked it off.


----------



## TrapDar (Mar 3, 2019)

I was watching Spinal Tap the other night, I had a good laugh when the manager of the band was told, "It's 1982!" with regards to a naked woman being present on the cover of an album.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

Early 2015 is when I saw my social circle really start getting poisoned.
By 2016 my childhood friends were cutting me off because I didn't have any guilt about being white.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Recon said:


> Early 2015 is when I saw my social circle really start getting poisoned.
> By 2016 my childhood friends were cutting me off because I didn't have any guilt about being white.



No white guilt!? That's Nazi talk!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2019)

CY began August 9-11th 2014, with the one-two punch of the Michael Brown shooting (I live within 100 miles of St. Louis so maybe it was more significant for me than for other kiwis) and Robin William's suicide (again maybe I'm biased but I can't remember another celebrity death being so surreal and upsetting in my lifetime) kicking off the downward spiral.


----------



## friedshrimp (Mar 20, 2019)

Around 2014 I'd say was when I saw it getting attention in the mainstream news, movies and such (that backwashed Annie remake). Before from 2010-2013 it was mostly relegated to the Internet and even then at first in only niche websites (Tumblr and live journal).


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 20, 2019)

January 1st, you fucking idiots.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 23, 2019)

What started Current Year fashion trends like enormous ear piercings, men going unshaven, "problem glasses," and excessive tattoos?


----------



## Coleslaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Being on the right side of history is the current year version of having God on your side. Even Alexander H. Stephens said the Union was on the wrong side of history for not recognizing that "the negro race was naturally inferior" in the cornerstone speech.


----------



## Recoil (May 18, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> What started Current Year fashion trends like enormous ear piercings, men going unshaven, "problem glasses," and excessive tattoos?


IMO: Insecurity about jawlines and facial structure. The need to non verbally communicate one's sociopolitical alignments.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 18, 2019)

Recon said:


> The need to non verbally communicate one's sociopolitical alignments.


I'm especially curious what line of thinking resulted in: "what if I put a 1 inch ring in my earlobe?"


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2019)

The current year began on January 1, 2019.

What are you, retarded?


----------



## Recoil (May 26, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I'm especially curious what line of thinking resulted in: "what if I put a 1 inch ring in my earlobe?"


The willingness to mutilate one's self beyond the limits of general employment for the sake of personal aesthetics says a lot of things, and I don't think all of them are bad. Just some.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 26, 2019)

"Current year" never ends, unfortunately. Moot question.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> In some ways, SJWs are more insidious than ever. On the other hand, I’ve seen more pushback than I’ve seen in years. Cultural shifts aren’t going to stop on a dime so I suspect that both sides are going to keep pushing harder than before.
> 
> The push from the left is strong but it’s costing them. Media outlets are shuttering operations or making huge cuts to staff. People now openly question the value of academia in a way that was unheard of a decade ago. Yet progress is being stifled because banks and payment processors are now getting political. In the long term, this seems like an extremely bad strategy on their part.



SJW bullshit has existed since at least the 1960s (in contradiction to the "it's a response to the Religious Right" theory bandied about here), but in the past, it was mostly laughed off by normal people. It was successful in expanding, but people mocked it and looked down on the politically-correct trend as being silly and goofy.

Television from that time period reflects there. Way back in the day, Archie Bunker was written by Hollywood to be a satire of the everyman, but he became a beloved character. Later on, King of the Hill would mock political correctness by having different new trends/issues serve as villains for everyman Hank Hill to go up against.

Nowadays the difference is that SJW culture has become so dominant that it's now oppressive and they force people to not only tolerate it but actually actively support it or they'll try to ruin your life. Thus, the contempt.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 27, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> SJW bullshit has existed since at least the 1960s (in contradiction to the "it's a response to the Religious Right" theory bandied about here), but in the past, it was mostly laughed off by normal people. It was successful in expanding, but people mocked it and looked down on the politically-correct trend as being silly and goofy.
> 
> Television from that time period reflects there. Way back in the day, Archie Bunker was written by Hollywood to be a satire of the everyman, but he became a beloved character. Later on, King of the Hill would mock political correctness by having different new trends/issues serve as villains for everyman Hank Hill to go up against.
> 
> Nowadays the difference is that SJW culture has become so dominant that it's now oppressive and they force people to not only tolerate it but actually actively support it or they'll try to ruin your life. Thus, the contempt.




Eh, you are partly right. The roots of SJW culture did begin with the New Left of the 1960's.

But this current SJW zeitgeist of oppression and dominance? That could not have happened if it weren't for the Religious Right being such a massive specter in American politics and culture for most of the 1980's, 1990's, and 2000's.

Most of the hardcore SJW's are Millennials who grew up around the time the Religious Right was actually relevant in American sociopolitical life, especially during the Bush years.

The contempt for Christianity, the co-opting of the LGBT community, the blatant Islamophilia...a lot of those common SJW stances were largely born out of a generation who grew up under Bush.

Yes, the Far Left has hated Christianity since at least 1917, but the more moderate Left simply wanted to secularize the greater society without going full on anti-theism.

But the love of queers and Muslims is a hallmark of the SJW Left's roots as a backlash against the Bush-era Christian Right, since most far-leftists were typically violently homophobic and Islamophobic during the Cold War years.

Keep in mind that Lenin enacted a policy of sending gays and lesbians to the gulags that continued unimpeded even after the period of "De-Stalinaztion" that reduced the scope of the Leninist and Stalinist gulag system.

And while the Left has always hated Israel, they also hated Islam as well, since a lot of the Muslim minorities in the Russian Empire were among the fiercest opponents of the Bolsheviks and their hardline state atheist policies.

Remember, the Soviets largely backed secular Arab states against Israel, such as Syria. 

Part of America's relationship with Saudi Arabia was able to happen was because they hated Iran AND the Soviet Union.

The PLO was a very secular left-wing organization and jihadist groups like Hamas and Hezbollah didn't become the main enemy of Israel until well after the Cold War ended and the PLO lost a lot of its fighting capability since the Soviets would not be there to supply them (this was one of the reasons for the Oslo Accords in the 90's)


*TL;DR-*Many SJW ideas have been circulating around the American Left since the 1960's but the SJW movement as we know it today is a product of the 2010's and was largely informed by opposition and resentment towards the Religious Right of the 1990's and 2000's.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 2, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> the SJW movement as we know it today is a product of the 2010's and was largely informed by opposition and resentment towards the Religious Right of the 1990's and 2000's


That's what I noticed too: the emergence of "Current Year" seems to coincide with Millennials coming of age. 

Like the coddled Millennial suburbanite who grew up in a conservative household and later "rebelled" by going "woke."


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 7, 2019)

To me, "the current year" is our entire contemporary zeitgeist, not just postmodern wokeness. It developed in a cultural shift that began in 2008 with the Great Recession and was largely complete in 2012 when net culture became mainstream, though time took until 2015 when it was in full effect with the "everything is phobistic" panic.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 8, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> To me, "the current year" is our entire contemporary zeitgeist, not just postmodern wokeness. It developed in a cultural shift that began in 2008 with the Great Recession and was largely complete in 2012 when net culture became mainstream, though time took until 2015 when it was in full effect with the "everything is phobistic" panic.


So going by the previous trends * this should fade in the next decade then?

* Zeitgeists tend to last 20 years on average from my observations.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 9, 2019)

This current year crap began decades ago. It was stated differently though. "It's the 90s, so x is acceptable!" "It's the 80s, so x is acceptable!" "It's the 70s, so x is acceptable!" "It's the 60s, so x is acceptable!"
You don't want to live in the 50s, do you?
Etc.
It's been a tactic for a long time to rope stupids into accepting immoral / stupid / evil things.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 9, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> So going by the previous trends * this should fade in the next decade then?
> 
> * Zeitgeists tend to last 20 years on average from my observations.


Yes, I hope so.

Likely we will have real problems by then, like climate change, world war, fascism, killer robots, ressource depletion, technological unemployment, overpopulaton etc.

As for now, Generation Z is already caring about some of those real problems and not buying into postmodernism and idpol. Yet, in Continental Europe, SJWs are more successfull than ever, they usually have the governments and establishment on their sides. But I also see pushback that was unthinkable of a few years ago.

Hopefully, they'll do something really really stupid and by that, bring the godmother of all backlashes from the general public upon themselves. Like demanding acceptance for pedophiles and bestiality or some 'fat transwoman of colour' doing a shooting rampage at a neonazi event.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jun 9, 2019)

I have to agree with the date of around 2007/2008. I think this current wave of political correctness definitely infected internet culture first, with mainstream media and entertainment catching up with it in the mid-10’s.


2007 was also around the time of a large drama-fest on LiveJournal called “The Great Strikethrough” that caused a bunch of people to flee to other sites. (An incident that got initially blamed on fundamentalist Christians, no less.) Considering that LiveJournal was previously a hub for both fan communities and feminist/minority/support communities, I have a personal theory that this exodus caused a lot of stuff that had been previously contained by LJ to start seeping out into other places on the internet.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 19, 2021)

To me, it really began in 2015. I was completely unaware of any other trend except for ISIS in 2014.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jun 19, 2021)

Honestly, I think the roots go back further - "Current Year" is just an evolution of "Current Decade". Maybe it's my age, but I remember a ton of people saying "It's the 90s!" to justify all sorts of insane behaviour and views.


----------



## Ita Mori (Jun 19, 2021)

A lot of this stuff is all older than your parents. This is simply the third attempt to destabilize and transform the West. And it won't stop; why would it? Every generation fights less and less while slowly adopting more and more decadence, degeneracy, hedonism, and decay as "common sense" middle ground.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 19, 2021)

The year that the cosplayer Jessica Nigri was banned for being too sexy. That was the start of current year.


----------



## Bec (Jun 20, 2021)

Alot of this isnt new its been building up to for decades but 2011-2015 is when things started to really take off.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jun 20, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Despite the fact Jenner is a conservative Trump supporter, I think Jenner did more than anyone else in helping lead to the rise of transtenders/troons and Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria. The media was all over that whole thing back in 2014-2015.


Necroing here, but yes, definitely. I vividly recall in those aforementioned years when no one originally really brought up Jenner's political beliefs, and instead the progressives hailed him/her as being an icon of trans rights and social justice. I also noticed that when he/she came out as Caitlyn, a ton of basic girls on social media were changing their profile photo to that god awful "Call me Caitlyn" picture from Vanity Fair, and I also noticed a bunch of girls changing their online handles to "Caitlyn" in the aftermath.

Also someone on Twitter recently compared 2 different tweets from the washed-up kidfucker George Takei, from 2015 and 2021 respectively. The original tweet was him simping for Caitlyn and saying he's proud of having him/her as a new mouthpiece for the LGBTBBQ+ community -- and the 2nd tweet was from fairly recently with the old Jap having a meltdown about Caitlyn running for governor, and that he/she is a racist fascist and not a true member of their "loving" community.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 20, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> This is simply the third attempt to destabilize and transform the West.





Bec said:


> Alot of this isnt new its been building up to for decades but 2011-2015 is when things started to really take off.



I've said it many times in other places, but I heard that the hell of Clown World - and what led to it - is the breaking down of society by the powers that shouldn't be. Their goal seems to be rebuilding "society" as a cybernetic hive of serfs who live in pods, eat bugs, rent instead of buy, and are miserable - or happy on drugs - that the top elites have absolute power over. It seems that time is almost here.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 20, 2021)

The earliest rumbling were in 2011, it really started to gain steam in 2012, doubled down in 2014, continued to gain a lot of steam in 2015 and then finally solidified in 2016.

The first time I really noticed people using "it's current year!" was 2015 though.

There was a huge tonal shift in 2016 though, prior to 2016 SJWs were far more willing to work with you, talk with you, debate with you, sure they always treated you like an idiot, but there was an assumption that you just needed to hear the right thing to win you over, 2016 is when things changed, that was when they made it clear there was no longer any room for talk or debate, you were either with them or against them

I could have lived with 2015 levels I guess, but 2016 and beyond has been a nightmare.




Fish Fudge said:


> Honestly, I think the roots go back further - "Current Year" is just an evolution of "Current Decade". Maybe it's my age, but I remember a ton of people saying "It's the 90s!" to justify all sorts of insane behaviour and views.


"It's current year!" is indeed the sequel to "It's the 90s!"

In many ways what's been going on is like an echo of 90s culture, which messes with my head as someone nostalgic for the 90s, however there's still a world of difference, the 90s was a lot more fair with things, modern culture is nothing but unfairness, modern culture is the 90s retarded child.

Modern SJWs would have been looked at as complete lunatics in the 90s.



Ita Mori said:


> A lot of this stuff is all older than your parents. This is simply the third attempt to destabilize and transform the West. And it won't stop; why would it? Every generation fights less and less while slowly adopting more and more decadence, degeneracy, hedonism, and decay as "common sense" middle ground.


The question I have though is, why now and why are they going so far with it? Do they honestly not expect a backlash?

The trouble I have with stuff like "it's a Jewish conspiracy!" is tell me what serious trouble Jews were facing circa the 2000s that would make all this extreme political rhetoric necessary? If anything they're endangering themselves, Jews were safer in this country before they started pushing Woke.

I know you don't specifically mention Jews, but it's been on my mind, however whether it's a Jewish conspiracy or a conspiracy in general the trouble I have is calling it a "conspiracy" assigns more rationality than this stuff seems to be operating in, because it seems like it's only going to make things worse for everyone in the long run, if there's some sort of end goal in mind I have no idea what that would be.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 5, 2021)

Current year is a replacement for the year because that quickly dates the post.

OMG, guys, it's 2008 and misogyny still exists.  It's about time a woman becomes president. Other countries have women as heads of state.

The above post is still relevant but heavily dates the post. Since stuff on the internets never goes away, so saying this is the current year does not date the post on issues that are still relevant.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 5, 2021)

Personally, I started noticing significant changes around 2015.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jul 5, 2021)

Slamerella said:


> I'd say around 2011. It's when a good amount of the people you see spouting "current year" were/graduated/dropped out of high school, so most of them are now in their mid-late 20s.


This. But life got objectively fucking shit around the middle of 2006.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 5, 2021)

From my own personal experience, it seemed that it started to slowly rumble between 2011-2012 and then 2014 is when it really started to move. 
I usually credit the 2016 election for when it all finally reached the point of no return and it was over. It stopped being online only then, it started to really penetrate and seep into real life on a daily basis.

I could have been oblivious to the shit prior to those dates, honestly more likely than not that I was. 
It was probably a long time coming, but I was too busy being retarded and not paying attention.


----------



## Cherry Popcicle. (Jul 6, 2021)

I think it really started in 2015 and got worse from there. I think thats about the time they slapped a Q on the LGBT and the race riots started really going. Ever sense then, its really become a slippery slope. Yeah, there was some lead up around Obama getting elected, but 2015 was a tipping point. I'm just wondering what identity the rich plan to use as a tool next


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jul 7, 2021)

Zulu Warrior said:


> From my own personal experience, it seemed that it started to slowly rumble between 2011-2012 and then 2014 is when it really started to move.


I've said this in several prior threads about the similar topic, and I can definitely say the years leading up to Obama's 2nd term was like slowly starting a small fire, the death of Trayvon Marton was adding some lighter fluid on it, the mass shootings from 2012-2016 was fanning the flames, and the 2016 election was dumping gasoline on it.


----------



## RichardMongler (Jul 7, 2021)

Honestly, it's not that new. In the late 2000s / early 2010s, I'd hear smug progressive say, "It's the 21st century, people!" when snobbing down at anything they perceived to be backward and unsophisticated. All that's changed is they now have *CURRENT YEAR* in place of "21st century".


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Jul 7, 2021)

The increase of general stupidity on the internet, at least for me can be traced back to 2008, both the Chanology and Subeta 4chan raids. Chanology brought in a whole bunch of the moralfaggotry that eventually became social justice retardation, and Subeta brought  people into chan/internet culture from  the Tumblr and Gaia sections of the internet. Mix the retardation of Tumblr and the moralfagging of chanology together and you get exactly what we have today: people who actively search out reasons to be offended on camera for attention, people taking everything said and done in the most offensive light possible in order to be mad for more attention, and it's only getting worse.

Surveillance was 100% increased with 9/11, as well as the online buttfuckery from the above events. Not that it's done anything useful, only caused news to say "the <alphabet agency> was watching this person before the event but didn't do anything".

I have no idea what caused men to split into two groups: average guys and spite filled doughboy simps.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Jul 7, 2021)

2014 because as we all know, all roads lead to GamerGate


----------



## BipolarPon (Jul 7, 2021)

Current year didn't start I belive till 2014 that's when the Blm insanity and xenogenders took off.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 8, 2021)

Eh probably at the French Revolution.


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Jul 8, 2021)

LooneyTroons said:


> 2014 because as we all know, all roads lead to GamerGate


I can't wait until 2024 happens and election shit gets blamed on a decade old internet dunking


----------



## ClownBrew (Jul 8, 2021)

Powerlevel: oldfag. The revolution happened in 1990. We are in Current Year 31.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 9, 2021)

The 90s was a beta test for beta faggots but it never took off because people were happy go lucky, especially towards the back end and the impending millennium celebrations. Once 1999 was over and a new millennium started, it turned south, slowly but surely. 2008 being the final nail in the coffin. 2016 was just the worms feeding on the corpse of happiness. 

I always contrast pop movements with the spice girls. They promoted girl power, but it was more about being free and happy, and that women and men can be happy together. Now the female popstars of the day just push degeneracy and crude, pointless lyrics. The rejection of men and the atmosphere of 'we don't need man unless we wanna fuck' has split the atom of the nuclear family. And like splitting a real atom, it has left a destructive, toxic mess in its wake


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jul 11, 2021)

Fish Fudge said:


> Honestly, I think the roots go back further - "Current Year" is just an evolution of "Current Decade". Maybe it's my age, but I remember a ton of people saying "It's the 90s!" to justify all sorts of insane behaviour and views.


In Walt Disney's 1959 film Sleeping Beauty, there's a joke where the prince character doesn't want to accept the arranged marriage his father wants, and says, "Father, you're living in the past. This is the 14th century!" So the sentiment goes back to at least the 1950s.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 12, 2021)

One thing I miss about the pre-Current Year world is how media* wasn't so divisive and manipulative. It's really draining to keep up with the news because of endless attempts to BS into believing The Narrative.

*(and social media which wasn't as much of a thing yet)


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 12, 2021)

I've figured it out. The current year began when people began speaking lies openly and only thinking the truth, but never speaking it.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 12, 2021)

0 AD


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 13, 2021)

Facebook now has warnings against "extremist groups" claiming that they "manipulate", and recommends getting "support from experts". Sounds to me like the woke cult and the powers behind them are warning against "straying from The Narrative" and recommend brainwashing from the tech priests of Science™.

Would one have seen such attempts at suppressing wrongthink before Current Year?

Cyberpunk dystopia.


----------

